# 

## Kamilo_82

To jest mój pierwszy post na tym forum - do tej pory tylko pasożytowałem (czytałem).
Mam pytanie, czy instalując kamerę zewnętrzną (oczywiście dualną + obiektyw auto iris + obudowa z termostatem i grzałką), w przypadku podłączenia przez skrętkę, konieczne jest zasilanie kamery (lub grzałki) z osobnego przewodu zasilającego? Czy można do wszystkiego użyć skrętki i - mówiąc kolokwialnie - mieć jeden kabel.

Druga sprawa (pytanie raczej do praktyków) czy w przypadku długości kabla ok. 30 - 35 m. skrętka ma sens. Z jednej strony będzie to mały system (5, docelowo 6 kamer), więc koszty zakupu konwerterów nie są bardzo duże. Z drugiej, czy taki wydatek ma sens (niby system jest przygotowany do późniejszego ulepszenia, np. przejścia na IP, ale kable i tak będą szły w kanałach po elewacji, więc zawsze można je łatwo wymienić).

Trzecia - ostatnia - sprawa to jakość obrazu. Czy pod tym względem któryś z wariantów (kabel koncentryczny / skrętka) ma przewagę ?

----------


## seru1983

Zasilanie przez skrętkę raczej odpada. Przy odległości 30m spadek napięcia będzie taki że dotrze ok 10V z 12V. No i i tak musisz zasilić kamerę, po skrętce nie bardzo 12V a już na pewno nie 230. Według mnie stosowanie konwerterów i skrętek na takich odległościach nie ma sensu, chyba że planujesz przejść na IP. O ile dobrze zrozumiałem planujesz zastosować konwerter koncentryk-> skrętka przy kamerze i konwerter skrętka-> koncentryk przy rejestratorze. Tak więc jakość obrazu będzie zbliżona/taka sama przy koncentryku i skrętce. Lepsza będzie przy kamerze IP (dobrej).

----------


## rzufik1

hm.. jakby ktos potrzebowal to  www.atte.pl zobacz na jakie odległości można zasilać kamery skrętką :smile: 
30 m to pikus :smile:  sorki pan pikus :smile:

----------


## monitsystem

Witaj.
Rozumiem, że planujesz kamery zasilane prądem stałym 12V.
Teoretycznie zasilając kamerę skrętką będzie Ci to działało (pomijając spadki napięć), jednakże swojemu Klientowi dodał bym 2 przewód (np. 2x0,75mm) dydykowany do zasilania.
Co do różnicy w obrazie jeżeli zastosujesz jakieś 'normalne transmitery' nie będzie różnicy (choć już widziałem i instalacje po skrętce bez transmiterów - haha).

Osobiście zaproponował bym Ci użycie jednak przewodów koncentrycznych, gdyż ja stosuję skrętkę jeśli koncentryk > 60-70mb.

Co do kamer ip (również megapikselowych) to potrzebna będzie Ci skrętka + przewód zasilający (chyba, że zastosujesz kamery z zasilaniem PoE)

Reasumując:

Albo zrób teraz na koncentryku + zasilanie,
bądź daj skrętkę + zasilanie + transmitery - będzie instalacja przygotowana pod CCTV IP

----------


## sidi_tg

Teoretycznie przy dużych spadkach można się ratować podbijaniem napięcia na źródle, ale to takie mało eleganckie rozwiązanie. Ja bym proponował koncentryk z zasilaniem i skrętkę do tego, jeżeli chcesz już odpalić standardowe kamery i mieć możliwość prostego zastosowania IP w razie potrzeby. Jeżeli zechce ci się kamery z motozoomem, to skrętkę wykorzystasz do sterowania obiektywu. 

Albo wogóle dwie skrętki. W takim przypadku można jedną wykorzystać do zasilania łącząc cztery pary równolegle. A jak się okaże, że nie możesz kąta chwycić poprawnego, zawsze można zamontować drugą kamerę. Skrętka jest bardzo ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem dzisiaj, więc jeżeli to ma znaczenie, to można się o coś takiego pokusić

Trzeba tylko pamiętać, żeby nie zasilać kamer 230V skrętką, bo ten kabel nie jest przystosowany do wysokiego napięcia.

----------


## hakin2

> To jest mój pierwszy post na tym forum - do tej pory tylko pasożytowałem (czytałem).
> Mam pytanie, czy instalując kamerę zewnętrzną (oczywiście dualną + obiektyw auto iris + obudowa z termostatem i grzałką), w przypadku podłączenia przez skrętkę, konieczne jest zasilanie kamery (lub grzałki) z osobnego przewodu zasilającego? Czy można do wszystkiego użyć skrętki i - mówiąc kolokwialnie - mieć jeden kabel.
> 
> Druga sprawa (pytanie raczej do praktyków) czy w przypadku długości kabla ok. 30 - 35 m. skrętka ma sens. Z jednej strony będzie to mały system (5, docelowo 6 kamer), więc koszty zakupu konwerterów nie są bardzo duże. Z drugiej, czy taki wydatek ma sens (niby system jest przygotowany do późniejszego ulepszenia, np. przejścia na IP, ale kable i tak będą szły w kanałach po elewacji, więc zawsze można je łatwo wymienić).
> 
> Trzecia - ostatnia - sprawa to jakość obrazu. Czy pod tym względem któryś z wariantów (kabel koncentryczny / skrętka) ma przewagę ?



 Zadzwoń do nich bezpośrednio to ci wszystko wytłumaczą co i jak. Pomoga również dobrac odpowiedni sprzęt, który spełni twoim oczekiwaniom finansowych

----------


## Jarek.P

Naprawdę sądzisz, że biedak od dwóch lat z tym problemem nadal walczy?

J.

----------


## instal1970

Zakładam że autor postu już poradził sobie z problemem, ale jeśli ktoś w przyszłości będzie miał podobny dylemat to z mojego doświadczenia:
1) Po skrętce w standardzie PoE czyli wraz z transmisją danych można zasilać kamery nawet z grzałkami. PoE to nie żadna magia wystarczy poczytać.
2) W tej chwili używanie kabla koncentrycznego w instalacjach gdzie nie będzie można ich wymienić za kilka lat jest w mojej ocenie głupie ponieważ kamery IP (transmisja cyfrowa na tyle tanieją i się upowszechniają że za chwilę tylko one będą na rynku w tedy kto nie położył skrętki będzie kuł ściany.
Czyli jeśli instalacja to tylko KABEL typu SKRĘTKA UTP kat 5E  wystarczy.
3) Przewód typu skrętka komputerowa można używać do kamer analogowych, z użyciem transformatorków wideo, i jeśli nie kupicie najtańszych chińskich transformatorków to obraz `będzie ok.
A odnośnie zasilania kamer po skrętce na duże  odległości, podwyższania napięcia, transformatorków to tak jak napisał powyżej rzufik1  można wszystko rozwiązać tylko trochę pomyśleć, na www.atte.pl macie przykłady. 
Jeśli ktoś będzie miał pytania to śmiało pisać do mnie, jestem w temacie, natomiast ja potrzebuje pomocy przy żwirowym gruntowym wymienniku ciepła (GWC)  :wink:  - specjalistów proszę o kontakt

----------


## dendrytus

> 2) W tej chwili używanie kabla koncentrycznego w instalacjach gdzie nie będzie można ich wymienić za kilka lat jest w mojej ocenie głupie ponieważ kamery IP (transmisja cyfrowa na tyle tanieją i się upowszechniają że za chwilę tylko one będą na rynku w tedy kto nie położył skrętki będzie kuł ściany.
> t


Nie będzie musiał.
Od ponad roku dostępne są kamery full HD działające  na koncentraku. 
Cenową są zbliżone a nawet czasami tańsze od kamer IP.
Niestety nie działają na skrętce. Podstawowa wada kamer IP to conajmniej dwukrotnie wieksze zużycie prądu nie ż wprzyadku analogowych kamer. Co przy kilku kamerach widać na rachunkach za prąd w skali roku.. Dodatkowo dochodzi koniecznśc stsowania większych UPS ów i kosztownych nagrywarek.

----------


## instal1970

> Nie będzie musiał.
> Od ponad roku dostępne są kamery full HD działające  na koncentraku. 
> Cenową są zbliżone a nawet czasami tańsze od kamer IP.
> Niestety nie działają na skrętce. Podstawowa wada kamer IP to conajmniej dwukrotnie wieksze zużycie prądu nie ż wprzyadku analogowych kamer. Co przy kilku kamerach widać na rachunkach za prąd w skali roku.. Dodatkowo dochodzi koniecznśc stsowania większych UPS ów i kosztownych nagrywarek.


1)Oczywiście że są dostępne kamery full hd działające po koncentrtyku  (HD-SDI) lecz powstały one jako zapełnienie przejściowej luki (większość intalacji byłą wykonywana od lat na koncentryku i producenci aby nie zamykać sobie rynku poszli na kompromis tworząc właśnie HDSDI
Docelowo pełna transmisja odbywa się cyfrowo (nie trzeba mi wierzyć na słowo wystarczy sprawdzić liderów światowych w CCTV http://www.axis.com/pl/)
Więc oczywiście można pozostać przy "starym" systemie lub przejść na kable UTP (skrętka)
2)Co do poboru poboru prądu to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie? Sama elektronika kamer analogowych jest zbliżona pod względem poboru prądu do podobnych kamer IP. Różnicę robią oświetlacze IR, mechaniczne filtry, klasy przetwornic lub transformatorów jeśli kamery są na 230V.
Generalizowanie że kamery IP są bardziej prądożerne to mit. (Jeśli się mylę to proszę przytoczyć konkretne modele kamer analog vs IP ukazujące tą różnicę.)
3) Ma Pan rację co do tego że podtrzymywanie kamer "prądożernych" jest kosztowne z samej zasady (po prostu marnujemy energię na ciepło)
Lecz bardziej zasadą jest że po prostu trzeba dobrać odpowiednią (najczęściej nie chińską) kamerę aby pobór jej prądu był adekwatny do funkcji, a czy akurat kupimy kamerę IP lub analog z kwestią poboru nie ma nic wspólnego.
4) UPS jest właśnie stosunkowo "prądożernym" rozwiązaniem dlaczego?
a) Ponieważ 230V ładujemy akumulatory 12V - sprawność około 70-80%
b)potem przy zaniku zasilania przetwarzamy z 12V na 230V - dodatkowa strata mocy na przetwarzaniu, nie licząc że akumulator rozładowywany jest dużym prądem 
c)Potem mamy zasilacz do kamery jeśli kamera jest na (12V, 24V 48V) to przetwarzamy z 230V na 12V,/24V/48V co wiąże się z dodatkową stratą mocy
Jeśli kamera jest na 230V to w środku kamery jest transformator lub przetwornica impulsowa i tam też są straty.
WNIOSEK:
Kamery i urządzenia niskonapięciowe do 50V zdecydowanie lepiej jest zasilać z zasilaczy buforowych ( w przypadku zaniku zasilania sieci napięcie podawane jest bezpośrednio z 12V (+/-15%) na 12V, lub jeśli potrzebujemy innego napięcia stałego z zakresu 3V do 50V dajemy przetwornicę 12V-->wybrane napięcie.
Dzięki temu mamy tańsze rozwiązanie o połowę w stosunku do UPS-a, o kilkadziesiąt procent dłuższy czas podtrzymywania przy porównaniu tego samego akumulatora w UPS i Zasilaczu buforowym, pomijam kwestię żywotności akumulatora która w też się wydłuża.

http://atte.pl/produkty/zasilacze/azas-1205-1b-f80     <-----na dole strony rozrysowane 
http://atte.pl/produkty/akcesoria-dl...zji-ip/aepi4-4  <---- buforowe zasilacz kamer IP PoE w przykładzie


Co do kosztowych nagrywarek?? to też nie wiem o co chodzi rejestratory dla kamer HD-SDI i IP są porównywalne cenowo, pomijając fakt że można zastosować dedykowane dyski sieciowe.
(Jeśli się mylę również proszę o porównanie  PORÓWNYWALNYCH modeli)

Tak czy inaczej miło że podjął Pan temat bo pozwoli trochę "ogarnąć" temat inwestorom.
Jakby to powiedział Pawlak z Sami Swoi "mało-postępowi" instalatorzy kamer nadal wciskają przestarzała technologię bo nie chce im się szkolić z IP przez co  wyolbrzymiają cenę takich instalacji, fakt faktem że IP jest droższe bo to nowa technologia. Jednakże ceny spadają cały czas. Poza tym ciężko porównywać malucha do skody fabi, skodę fabię do mercedesa klasy G, a klasę G do Formuły 1- wszystko zależy od oczekiwań i zasobności portfela.
Ważne aby nie kupić malucha w cenie mercedesa i żeby nam ktoś nie wcisnął bolidu Formuły 1 jeśli potrzebujemy skodę  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> 1)
> 2)Co do poboru poboru prądu to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie? Sama elektronika kamer analogowych jest zbliżona
> przytoczyć konkretne modele kamer analog vs IP ukazujące tą różnicę.)


Owszem jest to mit, bo elektronika odpowiedzialna za "IP" nie pobiera prądu. Prawda?
Zdaje się, że to ty twierdzisz że zużywają tyle samo prądu, więc miło by było abyś to wykazał.
W końcu to chyba dla ciebie nic trudnego
Radzą poczytać i użyć wujka google, a nie bredzić.



> 3) Ma Pan rację co do tego że podtrzymywanie kamer "prądożernych" jest kosztowne z samej zasady (po prostu marnujemy energię na ciepło)
> Lecz bardziej zasadą jest że po prostu trzeba dobrać odpowiednią (najczęściej nie chińską) kamerę aby pobór jej prądu był adekwatny do funkcji, a czy akurat kupimy kamerę IP lub analog z kwestią poboru nie ma nic wspólnego.


to są akurat mity szerzone przez ignorantów.



> 4) UPS jest właśnie stosunkowo "prądożernym" rozwiązaniem dlaczego?
> a) Ponieważ 230V ładujemy akumulatory 12V - sprawność około 70-80%
> b)potem przy zaniku zasilania przetwarzamy z 12V na 230V - dodatkowa strata mocy na przetwarzaniu, nie licząc że akumulator rozładowywany jest dużym prądem 
> c)Potem mamy zasilacz do kamery jeśli kamera jest na (12V, 24V 48V) to przetwarzamy z ..................................................  .
> UPS i Zasilaczu buforowym, pomijam kwestię żywotności akumulatora która w też się wydłuża.


Bezsensowny wywód, bo i tak zasilanie awaryjne powinno się stosować i nie ma znaczenia jakie ma straty. UPS jest zam koniecznym.
Wywód pokazuje również że nie wiesz jak się podłącza taki UPS.
Nie ma większego znaczenia zy będzie to UPS czy zasilacz buforowy.
Dla przypomnienia, oprócz kamer trzeba awaryjnie zasilić również nagrywarkę.

Jedyna zaleta zasilaczy buforowych to cena i wielkość akumulatora, która może być praktycznie dowolna.



> http://atte.pl/produkty/zasilacze/azas-1205-1b-f80     <-----na dole st................................................  ...
>  nie wcisnął bolidu Formuły 1 jeśli potrzebujemy skodę


BREDZISZ i tyle.

----------


## instal1970

Panie dendrytus  proszę się tak nie emocjonować, jeśli jakoś OSOBIŚCIE Pana dotknąłem to przepraszam, natomiast nie uważam się za ignoranta i osobę która bredzi.
1) Co do tego która kamera pobiera ile prądu nie muszę nic udowadniać wystarczy u porządnych producentów przeczytać notę katalogową danej kamery niezależnie czy jest analogowa, HD-SDI, czy IP. W kamerach chińskich trzeba wykonać pomiar bo na ulotkach chińczycy piszą co popadnie :wink: 
2)NIe jest bzdurą że to właśnie mechaniczne filtry i diody IR mają większy pobór prądu niż sama elektronika.




> Bezsensowny wywód, bo i tak zasilanie awaryjne powinno się stosować i nie ma znaczenia jakie ma straty. UPS jest zam koniecznym.
> Wywód pokazuje również że nie wiesz jak się podłącza taki UPS.
> Nie ma większego znaczenia zy będzie to UPS czy zasilacz buforowy.
> Dla przypomnienia, oprócz kamer trzeba awaryjnie zasilić również nagrywarkę.
> 
> Jedyna zaleta zasilaczy buforowych to cena i wielkość akumulatora, która może być praktycznie dowolna.
> 
> 
> BREDZISZ i tyle.


3) Szanowny Panie właśnie taki zasilacz buforowy = UPS tylko innego typu.
Wspomniał Pan o wujku google "zasilacz awaryjny (ang. uninterruptible power supply)"
Skoro dla Pana straty nie są istotne to gratuluję  zasobności portfela.
Dla Pana wiedzy tzw "nagrywarkę" też można zasilić z zasilacza buforowego czyli UPS innej konstrukcji, jeśli oczywiście jest  na napięcie do 50V tak jak napisałem wcześniej.

Rozumiem że jest Pan starym wygą na tym forum i szanuję Pana, ale to że akurat jest to mój drugi post na tym forum nie świadczy o tym że jestem w jakiś sposób gorszy od Pana choć pewnie w wielu tematach posiada Pan wiedzę większą niż ja to  z pewnością nie jest to temat zasilania sprzętu CCTV. 
Brak mi czasu na szczegółowe przepisywanie wyliczeń i pomiarów jak również wyszukiwanie not katalogowych poszczególnych kamer tylko dla Pana satysfakcji. Wierzę że jeśli ktoś będzie chciał sprawdzić słuszność czy też nie moich słów zrobi to bez problemu.

Jeśli uważa Pan nadal że się mylę mam dla Pana propozycję gdzie bez problemu udowodni Pan że się mylę i dodatkowo wygra Pan 1000zł 
Wybiera Pan najbardziej energooszczędną kamerę działającą po koncentryku oczywiście full HD i zasila ją Pan wybranym przez Pana UPS-em (tym w Pana rozumieniu z przetwarzaniem 230V-->12V-->230V.
Ja stosuje rozwiązanie które opisałem z kamerą IP i zasilaczem buforowym który ja wybiorę.

Obaj używamy akumulatorów 7Ah/12V tej same firmy.
Dokonujemy pomiaru czasu pracy na akumulatorze. Czyj zestaw wytrzyma dłużej wygrywa od drugiego 1000zł 
Całość nagrywamy na kamerce i wrzucamy na youtuba dla potomnych.

Proszę informację kiedy i gdzie możemy się spotkać w celu wykonania eksperymentu.

Użył Pan mocnego słowa BREDZISZ, bardzo proszę KONKRETNIE przytoczyć  fakt który w Pana mniemaniu jest BREDNIĄ.

Proszę mi też przypomnieć kiedy przeszliśmy na per "TY"? Bo ja sobie nie przypominam.

----------


## fenix2

Co do strat spowodowanych UPS'em 230->12/24->230->.?. to _instal1970_ ma rację. Zasilacze buforowe są lepsze.  Problemem natomiast jest zasilanie rejestratora z 12/24V pewnie takowe rejestratory istnieją, ale do standardowych raczej nie należą (możne się mylę?).  Kolejna kwesta to jeżeli ktoś już ma w domu przygotowane zasilanie awaryjne na UPS nie tylko do kamer ale np. do pieca C.O. itp. to najprościej jest podpiąć CCTV pod takie zasilanie i nie ładować się w dodatkowe koszty związane z zakupem zasilacza buforowego i akumulatora.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeśli uważa Pan nadal że się mylę mam dla Pana propozycję gdzie bez problemu udowodni Pan że się mylę i dodatkowo wygra Pan 1000zł 
> Wybiera Pan najbardziej energooszczędną kamerę działającą po koncentryku oczywiście full HD i zasila ją Pan wybranym przez Pana UPS-em (tym w .


Nie wiem dlaczego miałbym używać w tym teście kamer HD. Jest to rozwiązanie przyszłościowe i na razie rzadko stosowane.
Pytanie dlaczego nie podłączasz w tym teście nagrywarki? W końcu to integralna część CCTV. Jaki jest sens zasilacza buforowego tylko do kamer?
I dlaczego tylko jedną . Weźmy 10 szt. i nagrywarką 16 kam.
Poza tym test jeśli miałby być wiarygodny dla potomnych powinien mieć też porównanie dla najpopularniejszych kamer.

PS.
Kamerka IP 2 mpix pobór 4W czyli 333mA
http://www.dipol.com.pl/kamera_ip_box_full_hd_2mpix_cmos_sunell_sn-ipc54-12dn_onvif_K1630.htm

Kamerka HD 2.1mpix pobór 2,4W czyli 200mA
http://www.visionite.pl/kamery-hd-sdi/kamera-kompaktowa-full-hd-sdi-1080p-smpte-292m-HDC-SD041S.html#page=specyfikacja

Kamerka analogowa 600linii 1,2 W czyli 100mA
http://sklep.delta.poznan.pl/kamera-vc-80b-600tvl_c272_p4944.html?ps_session=b88795e67b1da73f  ea509bbfbbc19ff1

----------


## instal1970

Przepraszam za opóźnienie w opisywaniu.
Odpowiadam na Pana pytania i wątpliwości.
1) Nie wiem dlaczego miałbym używać w tym teście kamer HD? Jest to rozwiązanie przyszłościowe i na razie rzadko stosowane.
 ODP: Ponieważ wysnuwa Pan wniosek że kamery IP są bardziej energochłonne co jest błędem, jest to rozwiązanie jak najbardziej teraźniejsze (proszę przejrzeć aktualne oferty największych dystrybutorów) 

Pytanie dlaczego nie podłączasz w tym teście nagrywarki? W końcu to integralna część CCTV. Jaki jest sens zasilacza buforowego tylko do kamer?
ODP: Nie chciałbym Pana urazić ale z jakiej jest Pan branży bo w branży CCTV "nagrywarka" jest raczej kolokwializmem używanym raczej przez amatorów.
Oczywiście rejestratory również zasilam z zasilacza buforowego --> http://atte.pl/produkty/akcesoria-dl...-ip/avc12-1203

Kamery które Pan przedstawił są może popularne "w wyszukiwarkach" ale na instalacjach są bardzo niszowe.

Możemy zrobić test 10 kamer z rejestratorem.

Chętnie obalę tezę, którą Pan stawia " Podstawowa wada kamer IP to conajmniej dwukrotnie wieksze zużycie prądu nie ż wprzyadku analogowych kamer"

Twierdzę że to powyższe Pana stwierdzenie to bzdura oraz że taka zależność nie istnieje.
Pana tezę o tym że kamery IP są bardziej energochłonne od analogowych to jak przedstawić tezę że czerwone samochody są bardziej paliwożerne od zielonych.

Ponawiam moją propozycję empirycznego stwierdzenia kto ma rację (nadmienię że przytoczenie linków 3 kamer z podanymi wartościami pobieranej mocy nie jest dowodem chociażby dlatego że są to dane znamionowe (ja proponuję POMIAR) a nie to co chińczyk napisał.
Dodatkowo na różne pobory mocy ma wpływ jakość samej kamery a konkretnie przetwornicy lub stabilizatora w niej zastosowanego.

Proszę o wysnucie tezy którą chce Pan udowodnić.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ponieważ wysnuwa Pan wniosek że kamery IP są bardziej energochłonne co jest błędem, jest to rozwiązanie jak najbardziej teraźniejsze (proszę przejrzeć aktualne oferty największych dystrybutorów)


I co z tego, że coś się znajduje w ofercie? Konia z rzędem temu, kto włoży nagrywarkę  HD za kilka tysięcy złoty do monitorowania domu.



> Nie chciałbym Pana urazić ale z jakiej jest Pan branży bo w branży CCTV "nagrywarka" jest raczej kolokwializmem używanym raczej przez amatorów.


Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na drobny szczegół. To forum jest dla AMATORÓW budujących dom, a nie fort Knox czy bank.
Przepraszam za nieużywanie nomenklatury stosowanej w branży. Powinienem zamiast zwrotu nagrywarka użyć zwrotu cyfrowy rejestrator x-kanałowy, bądź bardziej profesjonalnie - rejestrator DVR lub najbardziej profesjonalnie Digital Video Recorder.
Obiecuję wyspowiadać się przy najbliższej okazji z tego grzechu śmiertelnego.



> Kamery które Pan przedstawił są może popularne "w wyszukiwarkach" ale na instalacjach są bardzo niszowe.


Rozumiem, że większość instalacji w Polsce została wykonana przez kolegę, a kolega takich kamer nie stosuję.
Popularność w wyszukiwarką przekłada się na popularność w domowych systemach monitoringu.



> Twierdzę że to powyższe Pana stwierdzenie to bzdura oraz że taka zależność nie istnieje.


No chyba, że moduł IP z procesorem nie pobierają prądu.
http://down.dipol.com.pl/IP_Cctv/K1601/K1601_manual_QS_EN.pdf
To urządzenia zamieni każdą kamerę analogową w kamerę IP. O dziwo pobiera prąd.



> Pana tezę o tym że kamery IP są bardziej energochłonne od analogowych to jak przedstawić tezę że czerwone samochody są bardziej paliwożerne od zielonych.


Naprawdę? A mi się cały czas wydawało, że kamery IP są bardziej skomplikowane i nafaszerowane dodatkową elektroniką, która o dziwo pobiera prąd. Ale widocznie byłem w błędzie



> Ponawiam moją propozycję empirycznego stwierdzenia kto ma rację


Sorki, ale mam fajniejsze rzeczy do roboty niż udowadnianie, że koło jest okrągłe.



> (nadmienię że przytoczenie linków 3 kamer z podanymi wartościami pobieranej mocy nie jest dowodem chociażby dlatego że są to dane znamionowe (ja proponuję POMIAR) a nie to co chińczyk napisał.


Oczywiście chińczyk piszący  pobór kamer IP jest bardziej wiarygodny.



> Dodatkowo na różne pobory mocy ma wpływ jakość samej kamery a konkretnie przetwornicy lub stabilizatora w niej zastosowanego.


Oczywiście w kamerach IP przetwornice to górna półka, a ja biedny myślałem, że są praktycznie takie same jak w analogach..

----------


## homiq

Ja od razu piszę, że super specjalistą od kamer nie jestem natomiast moje spostrzeżenia z wielu budów są takie :

- uruchamiałem wiele kamer analogowych na skrętce i nigdy nie było z tym problemu (sam mam takie w domu)
- problemem na który warto jest zwrócić uwagę to brak przemyślanych systemów montażowych i schowanie nadmiaru przewodu i dodatkowych przejściówek często graniczy z cudem lub ma wpływ na estetykę 
- w porównaniu do kamer IP, które montowaliśmy to kamery analogowe mają znacznie lepszy obraz w nocy a z doświadczenia wieczorem częściej używa się podglądu (widziałem również dobry obraz nocny na IP ale cena zaczyna być kosmiczna)
- patrząc na potrzeby normalnego domu analog jest w zupełności wystarczający
- dywagacje kosztowe są dla mnie dość wesołe, jak ktoś nie ma 50pln rocznie na prąd dla kamer to niech się nie porywa na taki system, zawsze na muratorze śmieszy mnie to podejście do "oszczędności" nie mając na uwadze komfortu, bezpieczeństwa i wielu innych aspektów (już dużo bardziej przekonuje mnie ekologia w tym przypadku niż rachunki)

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie, a powiedzcie mi tak z waszego doświadczenia, czy "duchy" widoczne w świetle kamer pracujących w nocy to rzecz normalna, czy raczej po księdza dzwonić?

Instalowałem niedawno kamerę  AXC AA700K3/6A1B-J, tani model, ale chwalony (nie tylko przez sprzedawcę) na przetworniku Sony CMOS, 700 linii, doświetlenie IR "array led", do tego prosty rejestrator D1 USB.
I wszystko działa pięknie, dokładnie tak, jak miało działać. Z jednym wyjątkiem: rejestrator ustawiony nie na ciągłe nagrywanie, a reaguje na ruch. I dość regularnie zdarza mu się nagrać w środku nocy np. o 3:00 jasny punkt poruszający się dość planowo dokładnie tak, jak przebiega ciąg komunikacyjny obserwowany przez kamerę. Za piętnaście minut kamera znów się uruchamia i nagrywa, jak taki sam punkt wraca, mniej więcej tą samą drogą, którą wcześniej nadleciał. I tak właściwie noc w noc, o różnych porach.
Jak pisałem, jest to punkt, właściwie plamka, ale zbyt mała, żeby mówić o jakichkolwiek kształtach. Na drobinkę kurzu doświetlaną z bliska przez IR leci to zbyt stabilnie i "kierunkowo". Na zakłócenia elektryczne zbyt "duchowo" natomiast się porusza. Co to więc może być? Jedyne, co mi przychodzi do głowy, to że jest to jakiś mały owad, typu muszka, przelatujący w polu widzenia obiektywu i na tyle blisko niego, że odblask od IR daje w nagraniu ową plamkę. tyle, że, kurcze, środek zimy mamy. Kamera co prawda w pomieszczeniu ogrzewanym się znajduje, ale żadnych owadów, żadnych muszek owocówek, w ogóle nic nie stwierdzono. 

Jakieś sugestie? Nie przejmować się, czy na wszelki wypadek pod kamerą w nocy miskę z żarciem wystawiać? Ewentualnie po księdza dzwonić?  :wink: 

J.

PS: obiekt, w którym pracuje owa kamera nie znajduje się na terenie żadnego byłego cmentarza, morderstwa żadnego też tam nie popełniono - właściciel twierdzi, że nic o tym nie wie  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Panowie, a powiedzcie mi tak z waszego doświadczenia, czy "duchy" widoczne w świetle kamer pracujących w nocy to rzecz normalna, czy raczej po księdza dzwonić?
> ...


Tu potrzebny jest egzorcysta.

----------


## dendrytus

> Panowie, a powiedzcie mi tak z waszego  doświadczenia, czy "duchy" widoczne w świetle kamer pracujących w nocy  to rzecz normalna, czy raczej po księdza dzwonić?


Wrzyć na Youtube lub wyślij mi na maila filmik z dwóch różnych okresów występowania ducha.




> Tu potrzebny jest egzorcysta.


No to tylko telefon do Watykanu

----------


## Jarek.P

W tej chwili jestem poza Polską, jak wrócę (ewentualnie, jeśli właściciel obiektu będzie potrafił mi to wysłać mailem), to podeślę.

J.

----------


## robcio71

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu następującego problemu.
Mam kamerę z MOTOZOM  w obudowie z termostatem i grzałką na obrotnicy . Chcę  przy pomocy skrętki zasilać i sterować cały zestaw z odległości ok700 m. Zasilanie urządzeń 24 V AC. Pproszę o pomoc w doborze elementów zasilania.

----------


## Maanniutek

Wykonujemy wiele instalacji jednak unikamy zasilania kamer po skrętce. Na dłuższe odległości potrafi to powodować zakłucenia w obrazie i trzeba stosować dodatkowe separatory ok 100 pln szt. Fakt że napięcie zmienne jest mniej problematyczne niż stałe to jednak odległość i przekrój przewodu mają znaczenie. Sygnały wizyjne po skrętne powinny być w odległości max 300-500 m. Ty masz sporą odległość więc mogą wystąpić problemy podobnie ze sterowaniem po RS485 do motozoom

----------


## Zack1

w nocy latają nietoperze, polują koty jeże i inne zwiezęta. Ktoś powie że są za małe ale mój kot zawsze uruchamia oświetlenie terenu, natomiast kamery potrafią się wzbudzić nawet od przelatującego liścia, płatka śniegu itp.

----------


## Zack1

Dodam, że skrętka na zewnątrz powinna być żelowana, w odróżnieniu od koncentryka przekroje są o wiele mniejsze i już po roku zwykłą skrętkę na zewnątrz można wymieniać. 
GWC dla kubatury 600m3 - jak głęboko masz wodę gruntową? Jeżeli głębiej niż 2,5m to OK. Weź koparkę zrób wykop 8x8x1,6 m rozłóż geowłókninę zasyp żwirem 10cm ułóż kolektory wylotowe (rury kanalizacyjne) zasyp żwirem 90cm ułóż kolektory wlotowe zasyp żwirem 10 cm ułóż geowłókninę zasyp ziemią conajmniej 50 cm. Uwagi:
- kolektory główne powinny mieć conajmniej 30 cm średnicy lub większe jeżeli wymiennik jest dalej niż 5m od domu (opory ruchu są dosć istotne - unikniemy konieczności stosowania wentylatora 1000W) 
- wlot powinien być w miejscu nie narażonym na dym z ogniska sąsiada, pył ze sprzątania itp
- woda gruntowa powyżej 2,5 metra spowoduje zapach stęchlizny i zniszczy strukturę złoża. Tak samo żwir musi być absolutnie czysty inaczej w domu będziemy czuli się jak w grobie,
- W okolicy o podwyższonym wydzielaniu radonu oczywiście ten radon zbierzemy do domu
- Złoże warto podzielić na dwie strefy (rurami wylotowymi pobór raz z jednej raz z drugiej) - wymiennik żwirowy nie powinien być używany na okrągło
- Jeszcze raz przypomnę o oporach zrobić wszystko by je zmniejszyć wtedy wymiennik będzie miał sens, znam dziesiątki wymienników które są nie używane bo wymagają monstrualnych wentylatorów aby przetłoczyć przez nie powierze. Fizyki nie da się oszukać.

----------


## yaiba83

A propos transmisji po skrętce. Są w niej 4 pary. Jedna na transmisję video reszta zrównoleglona na zasilanie i spadek napięcia jest mniejszy.
Na co dzień przy monitoringu przejazdów kolejowych stosuję zasilanie z zasilacza buforowego 48V. Przy kamerze przetwornica 48V/12. Kable to XzTKMXpw 3x2x0,8. Bez problemu to śmiga na 70m gdzie w obudowie jeszcze jest grzałka.

----------

